# Class action suit against Dannon



## Carol (Feb 22, 2010)

Seems Dannon Activia and DanActive doesn't quite live up to its claims.

Settlements are for $15/pp to $100/pp.

http://www.dannonsettlement.com/


----------



## KELLYG (Feb 23, 2010)

Holy crap batman.  They have set aside 35million dollars for yogurt, with a possibility of it be 45million by the end?  I could understand if it was life or death medicine but yogurt?


----------



## Nomad (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, hopefully this will make companies think twice before promoting products as providing essentially a pharmaceutical benefit without first PROVING it.

If they'd sold the yogurt as yummy or nutritious, they would not be paying the piper now, but instead they focused specifically on the supposed health benefits of their "probiotic" bacteria to get an edge on their competition.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2010)

Dannon has great yogurt, I loved it before the claims and I will love it after the claims....


----------



## Drac (Feb 23, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Dannon has great yogurt, I loved it before the claims and I will love it after the claims....


 
Me too..


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 23, 2010)

There was a thing on the news about Peter Pan peanut butter a few years ago.  They were recalling certain lot numbers for potential salmonella poisoning.  I had one with that lot number, and yeah, I had eaten some, and yeah, I recall I got a case of the trots for a few days.  I called the 800 number and they sent me a slick brochure with forms to fill out and so on.  I did some research and realized that 90% of the money paid out was to go to the attorneys who files the class action.  I realized it was just one group of crooks scamming another; product liability is a full-time business for many law firms, that's all they do.  I threw the peanut butter and the glossy lawyer's brochure in the trash.  I'm not playing anybody's game.  I got sick; I got better.  I don't feel I am entitled to money for it, especially if I end up getting a check for $10 and the lawyer gets a check for $90 for sending it to me.  They can all line up and pogue mahone.


----------

